# label sewing instruction



## skyfest (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, so just got a sewing machine and seam ripper. However very new at this, are there any good instructions or even videos on how to properly remove and sew in labels?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Practice, practice, practice. There must be some youtube videos showing someone doing it. But it's pretty straightforward. Cut away the stitches attaching the original label, replace it with your label, and sew a simple running stitch.


----------



## skyfest (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh I have been! One issue I'm noticing though is when popping the collar seams to insert my label, the entire upper seam on the shirt is breaking and coming out! Reason why I want a pros instruction...


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

yea its all one seam.. the collar and inside taping sandwich the shirt material and the tag. when you rip the seam just dont pull it around too much while you insert your tag and stitch it up. it helps if you hold down the inside of the collar on either side of the tag fith your finger and thumb while tearing the seams to keep the shirt from separating


----------



## MAD4BIZ (Feb 23, 2012)

splathead said:


> Practice, practice, practice. There must be some youtube videos showing someone doing it. But it's pretty straightforward. Cut away the stitches attaching the original label, replace it with your label, and sew a simple running stitch.



Will it make a really good output? Like a clean finish? Without a trace that the original tag or label was removed? and Is there a faster way to do it? like how about if you are trying to do it on a huge number of shirts?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MAD4BIZ said:


> Will it make a really good output? Like a clean finish? Without a trace that the original tag or label was removed? and Is there a faster way to do it? like how about if you are trying to do it on a huge number of shirts?


There is no trace of the original tag because you are completely removing it. Here are picture examples. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t49444.html#post291773

There is no faster way to do it except the more you do it the faster you'll get.


----------

